# Some very expensive mods



## Gizmo (11/11/15)

*Stickman*:



 

 




Champion GT SS – $550
Champion GT Ruthie – $780
Champion GT Connoisseur – TBD
Champion GT Superleggera – TBD
Champion GT SX – $1,100
V1 Champion – $490
V2 Champion (curve spine) – $490
*Hurakan*:


Hurakan Slim – $600
Hurakan DNA40 – $600
Hurakan SX – $700
*Galaxy Mods*:


Cernunnos – $625
*Mellody Box*:






Mellody (18650) – $430
Mellody (26650) – TBD
*Beck*:


DNA40 (18650) – $425
DNA40 (26650) – TBD
SX350j (26650) – TBD
Unregulated – $225
*JPM Mods*:






Dunamis – $600
*Heresy*:


Heresy – $550
*Paul Marek Designs*:






Marek V3 – $475
*Moonglow Box Mods*:


Moonglow – $500
*Yaya Mods*:


Goya – $350
*TS Flip Mods*:



 




TS Flip – $690
*Euclid Wutang*:


Whom? – $440
*Devers Devers*:


Devers – $420
*Marta Mroz*:



 

 




Frost Mods Box (18650) – 1,450 PLN
Frost Mods Box (26650) – 1,600 PLN
*Geppetto Mods*:



 

 




Elite V2 – $480
Elite V2 “Pistachio Jelly” – $480
Elite V2 “Gold Edition” – $666
Elite V2 “On Steroids” – $600
Robusto (18500) – $220
Robusto (18650) – $235
S.L.A.P. – $500
Flo – $750
*Vapor Colonist*:


Tartos – $550
*Ox Box Mods*:


Ox Box – $400
*Carlos Creation*:



 




Zero Basic DNA40 – $480
Zero Xtreme – $900
Zero SX – $750
Zero Sensation –
Zero Chilli –
*Vape Tools*:






Railbox – 319 Euros
*Deity*:


SX350j – $550
DNA40 – $550
*Top Hat Mods*:






Top Hat – $600
*Akced’s Workshop*:


ThinKing (18650) – $450
ThinKing (26650) – $550
*Olympian Modz Incorporated*:


Tesseract DNA40 – $550
Tesseract SX350j – $575
*Jester Modz*:


Mercato – $550
*BB Mods*:






Square – $450
*Pandora’s Box*:






Pandora – $480
*Twotonian Box Mods*:






DNA40 – $380
SX – $390
HEMO DNA40 – $400
HEMO SX – 400
LE Ceracote – $420
*Mankos Mods*:


Smashbox – $750
*Lautus Creations*:






Primoris – $400
*Wapari Design*:






Wapari SX – 750 Euros
Wapari Wolf (Dual 18650) – $305
Wapari V1 (fat booty) –
v2 Sx LE 26650 –
Wolf Wolf bottomfeed –
Fulgoris –


*Corporation F*:






Famous SX – $499
Famous SX (Hybrid) – $599
Famous Royal (Hybrid) – $649
Famous Royal – $499
*Kitchen Mods*:



 




Stabilized Kitchen DNA40 – $350
*Amber Mods*:


Victorian – $1,000
Drop Box – $625


*G-Reverso:*






Goliath 18500 – 380€
Black Diamond 18500 – 380€
Titan Edition 18650 – TBN
*Jemit Mods*:






X-One – $450
Maximus- RM1680
Curve – $450
Sarai – $300
*Kudzu Mods*:






Aluminum faceplate and insert (fully working mod) – $350
Aluminum faceplate and insert + one “high end” insert (stabilized wood, hybrid wood, raffir) – $500
*Anatolian Mods*:






BX Unregulated Box mod $180-$220
BX Pro DNA40- $360-$400
BX SX350- $375-$400
*Picolibri Wood Mods*:








Pyra XS SS / Stabilized Beech Wood : 439€
Pyra XL SS / Stabilized Beech Wood : 480€
Pyra XS SS / Burl Stab : 550€
Pyra XL SS / Burl Stab : 600€
Pyra XS Sterling Silver (925‰) / Burl Stab : 1000€
Pyra XL Sterling Silver (925‰) / Burl Stab : 1100€
Pyra XS/XL Sterling Gold (333, 375 ,585, 750‰) : on request
*Créavap:*


the Tisonnier – 380,00€


*MiniEcigs:*


XvoStick
* Hunter’s Squonkerbox*


D-mask
Globe
Delrin
* SunBox*


Classic E7
Modulo E7
Odin E7
Penguin E7
Delrin E7
Classic E8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (11/11/15)

but.... They don't squonk........

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/11/15)

And I'm willing to bet that they are all OUT of STOCK!


----------



## Clouder (11/11/15)

Great looking devices, not so great looking price tags!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bill (13/11/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And I'm willing to bet that they are all OUT of STOCK!


Yep, they pretty much all out of stock. They are quite difficult to get as majority of them are sold via a list that you have to try and get your name on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## huffnpuff (13/11/15)

You think these are expensive. Try the Silver Series Caravela tube mod. Constructed from solid silver and were going for a $2800 ( 2000 Euro's + 100Euro shipping).


----------



## huffnpuff (13/11/15)

I'll just leave this here:
http://blog.getvape.co.uk/4-expensive-vape-mods/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

